# Noisy Fan



## jd67 (Jun 23, 2010)

Asus M11BB Desktop Wins 8.1 Fan has become noisy. Okay when first purchased.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Is there a question? 

What fan? Case fan? CPU fan? Graphics card (if it has one) fan? Power supply fan?

And what does "noisy" mean? Does that just mean loud because it is spinning fast? Or is it making grinding noises like the bearings are shot?

If just loud, is the case fully of heat trapping dust?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi jd67 :wave:

Also, how old is the fan?


----------



## jd67 (Jun 23, 2010)

Not a year old yet. Like a whirling noise.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

As mentioned, which fan.


----------



## jd67 (Jun 23, 2010)

There is just the one fan. Is this the cooling fan? Pc was quiet when I first got it. There always seems to be something working away in the background.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi jd67, 

the best way to find out which fan makes the "noise" is to open your computer's case side panel(while your computer is on) and try to locate where the noise comes from.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

open the computer case and make sure it is dust free. sometimes dust gets on the fan blades making it unbalanced causing noise.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If it's just a soft (although loud) whirring sound, it's likely to be either dust on the fan blades or dust on/in the CPU heatsink fins. If it's a grating noise, the bearings in the fan are worn.

If it's just dust, a can of compressed-air and a stiff-bristled artists brush (approx 1/2") is ideal for cleaning. When cleaning the fan, make sure the canned-air blast doesn't spin the blades too fast, it can damage the bearings.


If it's a grating grunging noise, the fan will need replacing, but a temporary cure sometimes works. Disconnect and remove the fan (take note which way up it is and where it connects, along with which way round the tiny connector is) then carefully peel off the label on the centre hub. There might be a rubber/plastic disc underneath (carefully prise it out), or just the exposed bearings. Drop approx 1/2 a drip of very light oil (sewing-machine oil is ideal) on the centre of the bearings, then give the fan a couple of turns by hand, to work the oil down. Replace the centre disc if applicable, then the label then replace the fan back in the PC. Say a quick prayer and boot up the PC..... :wink:

This is only a temporary cure, the fan will still need replacing, but it will (hopefully) be a bit quieter 'til you get the new one.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> There is just the one fan.


Not likely - assuming this really is a PC and not a notebook. There should be the CPU fan which sits on top of the CPU's heatsink on the motherboard. Then there should be a fan inside the power supply. And there should be at least one case fan, usually mounted on the back of the case. 

As noted, you need to make sure the case interior is clean of heat trapping dust. Just make sure you unplug the computer from the wall, and touch bare metal of the case interior to discharge any static in your body BEFORE reaching in. 

Also, if using cans of compressed dusting gas (it is NOT air, so don't breathe it) be sure to hold the cans level when spraying or you may spew super cold liquid gas. 

If you cannot pinpoint the source of the noise with your ears, you can VERY CAREFULLY (after touching bare metal) and gently touch the center hub of the spinning fan with your finger tip for just a second. This will momentarily slow the rotation speed and if that is the fan making the noise, the change in rotation speed will noticeably change the sound of the noise. 

For the PSU fan, I use a wooden Popsicle/glue stick. 

You should also use a hardware monitoring program to keep watch over your CPU temps. I use and recommend *CoreTemp* for real-time monitoring. Or *Speccy* (from the makers of CCleaner) is also great for on-demand monitoring of your CPU and more. If your CPU is too warm, its fan will speed up to compensate. I do not like or allow my CPU temps to sit above 60°C for more than a couple seconds. If the interior is clean of heat trapping dust, your fans spin freely and your temps still sit above 60°C, then you need to look at adding more case fans. Remember, it is the case that is responsible for supplying a sufficient "flow" of cool air through the case.


----------

